# 20 lb Propane Tank Seal Question



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We just went and had a 20 lb. propane tank refilled. Got home and was checking the seal after screwing it in and it started bubbling like crazy. Checked it and the inner seal on the tank itself is bad (ate up). Are these seals on the tanks replaceable or am I now out a 20lb. full tank? It also ate up the seal on the extension when I screwed it in. Can just any o-ring be used for the extension coming from the heater or does it take a special o-ring for propane? Getting ready to head out as soon as I hear something....


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

see if you cant take it some where and swap it tell them its not the right connector or something


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I went ahead and grabbed another exchange tank for tonight and replaced the o-ring on the extension. I have several empties outside with good seals. May see if one of those works (If I'm able) for emptying that tank and then rotate those two out of the mix.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can't buy one at a place that exchanges the tanks when it is empty you can put a new valve in at about 1/2 the cost of buying a new one. You can get them at your local propane place. I would go to a place that exchanges the tanks.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm old school and have always preferred the metal to metal POL and valve sealing. 

As far as I know the O rings are just common rubber. Propane is a rather dry gas so shouldn't affect them to my knowledge. Some of the Homier, Harbor Freight, etc. O ring kits have ones that fit.


----------

